# Not Fish Related - Cardboard Boxes



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi

I am wondering where could you buy a lot of cardboard boxes like maybe double to quadruple the volume of a shoe box?

(its for an arts and crafts activity at my daycare but the only boxes I can find are the shipping boxes at post offices and they are way too expensive)

Thanks, any tips are appreciated


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering where could you buy a lot of cardboard boxes like maybe double to quadruple the volume of a shoe box?
> 
> ...


The LCBO almost always has lots of old cardboard boxes. You can take them I'm pretty sure.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Byronicle said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering where could you buy a lot of cardboard boxes like maybe double to quadruple the volume of a shoe box?
> 
> ...


The No Frills at Dufferin Mall (and probably other branches) puts hundreds of boxes of all sizes in bins past the cash registers so that people can take them to pack their groceries. Liquor stores are the traditional place to pick up strong cardboard boxes to pack your books when you're moving. Any office or other facility that goes through a lot of printer and/or copier paper will need to dispose of the boxes paper is shipped in. If you just have to buy boxes, check out companies that sell boxes for people to use when they move, or get file boxes from office supplies stores. IKEA has file boxes too.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> The LCBO almost always has lots of old cardboard boxes. You can take them I'm pretty sure.


Thanks for the suggestions, that was quick

however I can't really get boxes from LCBO for sure, some kids might recognize those liquor brands lmao


----------



## times9 (Jan 25, 2009)

try donway packaging google them they sell many different sizes


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I get a bunch of shoes shipped to where I work. So I get boxes of all sorts of sizes. They usually get thrown into recycling. 

If you basically want our garbage, I can probably get you some.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

If you absolutely has to buy it, try ULINE.ca they have a pickup location at Brampton also. All kinds of boxes and including straofoam ones.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> I get a bunch of shoes shipped to where I work. So I get boxes of all sorts of sizes. They usually get thrown into recycling.
> 
> If you basically want our garbage, I can probably get you some.


thanks for all the suggestions

and thanks wiyray, i'll probably drive by and grab some from your workplace, to save you the time and energy

but i am in no rush to get any, summer is coming up soon so just need to find a source as in the summer at my daycare, we have "Watergun Wars" lol and usually we use cardboard boxes to make shields and armor when we go into battle. Its really organized actually believe it or not, its boys vs. girls, and us boys would get into formation and make a wall with our shields and sometimes even the tustdo (sp?) or turtle formation that the romans did, as girls outnumber us boys at camp 3 to 1. lol


----------



## dstopnik (Aug 31, 2009)

*Need of cardboard*

Please contact me. I may have some boxes for you.

[email protected]


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Sure, just let me know ahead of time so I know to put some good pieces away for you.

I'll pm you with my info later. I really have to get off this forum and go finish this term paper due in 8 hours


----------



## 454Casull (Mar 28, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> Hi
> 
> I am wondering where could you buy a lot of cardboard boxes like maybe double to quadruple the volume of a shoe box?
> 
> ...


I can grab a bunch for you if you still need them. Let me know and I can at least get dimensions.


----------

